# hdvr2 corrupt



## DtivoNewbie (Jan 2, 2006)

Hello folks,
I was having problems with stopple so I searched the web and found several recommendations to use the maxtor disk analysis tools.
I have a unit that has the original fireball 3 40 GB and 1 maxtor quickview 160 GB drive that I purchased from weaknees. The maxtor tool reported the first drive as being bad so using dd I copied that drive to another 40 GB seagate I had. The copy didn't work. The in and out were not equal, the in was 1 more than the out. It looks like the maxtor is 40.1 GB and the seagate is 40 GB. (smaller).
Well I thought that I could just copy the maxtor A 40 GB to the maxtor B 160 GB and everything would be dandy. That didn't work and now I'm screwed and like a big dumba** I didn't make an image backup of the tivo drives.
I guess the only way for me to fix this is to get a good hdvr2 image and restore to the maxtor 160 GB drive. Will I be able to find the image? Any suggestions on how I can get my tivo back up and running?

Thanks.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

http://www.ptvupgrade.com/products/instantcake/


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

DtivoNewbie said:


> Hello folks,
> I was having problems with stopple so I searched the web and found several recommendations to use the maxtor disk analysis tools.
> I have a unit that has the original fireball 3 40 GB and 1 maxtor quickview 160 GB drive that I purchased from weaknees. The maxtor tool reported the first drive as being bad so using dd I copied that drive to another 40 GB seagate I had. The copy didn't work. The in and out were not equal, the in was 1 more than the out. It looks like the maxtor is 40.1 GB and the seagate is 40 GB. (smaller).
> Well I thought that I could just copy the maxtor A 40 GB to the maxtor B 160 GB and everything would be dandy. That didn't work and now I'm screwed and like a big dumba** I didn't make an image backup of the tivo drives.
> ...


couple of ways to go
you can use emule and download the 6.2small.mfs image from alphawolf OR, go to ptvupgrade.com and download an Instant cake ISO for your model. The Instantcake product costs 20 bucks.


----------



## DtivoNewbie (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm going the Instantcake route and I'm going to try Tivo Zipper.

Thanks for the help. Much appreciated!


----------

